# Music - Rush?



## sharkeysmate (Dec 6, 2001)

Just one to throw into the mix!

Does anyone know if 'Rivendell' by Rush is going to be used at any stage of the film? (If this thread belongs elsewhere please don't hesitate to let me know!)

I personally would be delighted if it was, as for years that song has held a special place in my heart as it provides a musical link to LOTR.


----------



## Rosie Cotton (Dec 7, 2001)

Nope, it's not part of the soundtrack.


----------



## sharkeysmate (Dec 9, 2001)

Bummer!

Thanks for taking the time to reply Rosie. Roll on the 19th!
(Or in my case the 28th!)


----------



## ReadWryt (Dec 9, 2001)

Actually, I don't really think ANY contemporary, Rock or Pop songs are included in the soundtrack, which I feel is proper. What was the top 40 hit in Gladiator or Braveheart?


----------



## Grond (Dec 9, 2001)

Yeah but wasn't A Knight's Tale soooo cool with it vintage 80's rock music sound track. I'm sure middle age joust crowds did the wave and "rocked" in the stands. Now them were the days!!


----------



## DGoeij (Dec 10, 2001)

I've heard some part of the soundtrack. There are two songs by Enya on it (one for the story of Aragorn and Arwen) and most of them are instrumental. A lot of semi-celtic music, and some-one said it made her think of Wagner. Maybe true, I only know one composition by Wagner: Ride of the Valkries, thanks to F.F. Coppola  
Maybe after the movie the music will have some meaning for me, but at first hand, I didn't particulary liked it, much.


----------



## sharkeysmate (Dec 11, 2001)

ReadWryt,

I agree that Rock/Pop would seem out of place in the film, but Rivendell by Rush is a very gentle piece with only classical guitar and vocals. For me it really captures the tranquility, serenity, warmth and beauty of Tolkien's Rivendell and I suggest you check it out. I have also just seen an interview with Brian Sibley (Producer of the BBC Radio version of LOTR) and he basically gives the film the thumbs up. He says that whilst Tolkien was a great storyteller he wasn't a great dramatist. He has a point in the sense that Tolkien didn't 'overdo' any of the more dramatic moments in the book, in fact I personally feel that Tolkien understated most things which allowed the reader to 'fill in the blanks' as it were. I don't think we will be allowed to do the same with the film and not just because of the fact that film is a different medium.


----------



## ReadWryt (Dec 11, 2001)

Of course Sibley said nice things...he's making money off the film! Bahaha He was an adviser in the credits and edited several of the publications that are specifically about the film adaptation...


----------



## sharkeysmate (Dec 11, 2001)

ReadWryt,

Thanks for that. I did get suspicious as both Sibley and the interviewer were enthusing a little too much for my liking, and no mention was made of the plot changes. I really enjoyed the Radio version and I am sad to see the person responsible for it involved in what is simply an exploitative money making exercise.


----------



## Halasían (Jan 10, 2002)

As much as I love Rush's early works, and Rivendell among them, I think the movie soundtrack is awesome! I can even take Enya!

I was worried long ago when I heard Liv Tyler was going to be Arwen that the soundtrack would be done by Aerosmith! 🤣


----------



## syongstar (Jan 16, 2002)

*rush s 'rivendell*

It's not on the sound track but please go to www.r-u-s-h.com and vote for them to play Rivendale on their upcoming tour THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

